# How long??



## nightshutter (Nov 30, 2010)

Im throwing my hat in the plowing arena this winter. We do lawn and landscape in the summer but never really did any plowing. Ive done plowing before for someone else but its been a while. just trying to get an idea of how long this will take.

The area in the black outline will be serviced now. The blue will be added in 1 month and the green will be added in 2-3 months.

the black area is done with contraction and the others are finishing up. Don't worry about the area that not outlined. Its currently dirt.

This will be plowed with a f350

im guessing the black- 45-60 min
blue - 30 min
green - 45 min

any input is appreciated


----------



## nightshutter (Nov 30, 2010)

I guess i should have posted this in the bidding forum. Please move


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

How many square ft is it?
F350 what size of plow?
Where can you pile the Snow?
Those looks like carports or What ?

From the photo you might be lucky do the black area in a hour with a truck 
Myself I wouldn't want to 
To many parking spots


----------



## nightshutter (Nov 30, 2010)

Approximately black area 40K, blue 20K, green 25 K. 8ft plow. Those are garages. The maintenance guys will help clean up near the garage doors.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

The blue is 20k and the green is 25k Think you better look at that again the green looks twice as big as the blue area

8 ft plow you wont do the black area in a hour That's depending on where you can stack snow.
If you have to carry the snow any good distance You will be chasing your tail

Say you have a google earth photo of this To see the scale better or do you know the scale of this photo


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Forget how long. This is what seasonal pricing was invented for. It takes as long as it takes. And it will take a looooong time with one truck and an 8 foot blade- if the picture is to scale! So be sure you get a huge sum, get a bunch up front, and go buy a skid steer with a 10 foot pusher..or two of them.


----------



## nightshutter (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm going to go measure it today. I was estimating the sqft by using the parking stalls as 9 ft wide increments. I'm assuming the photo is to scale since a landscape architect/land planner did it. Yes a skid would be great but that's not in the budget. The flower beds are rock. Some snow piled there and use a few parking stalls.


----------



## nightshutter (Nov 30, 2010)

***UPDATED MEASUREMENTS***

Black area 90,500 sqft
Blue area 48,500 sqft
Green area 66,000 soft

If the city doesn't plow the street it will need to be done. I doubt they will. Its the street that cut off on the far left. 35x585

Not including the street. I'm guessing its 4-5 truck hours. payup


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

More like 6 hours with a straight blade. You are talking about 5 acres with obstacles.
Be sure you are hitting at least $120/ hour...so $700 or so per push..


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

4 complicated acres with a truck only. Don t know how much snow you get but anything north of 20 inches for the year you better have something else to help out. Maybe a small skid with a pusher or another truck with a v blade. If it was a wide open lot and you could just wind row you may be fine but this is cut up.


----------



## nightshutter (Nov 30, 2010)

after careful consideration we will have a skid with a 10' blade on site. 5hrs tops with skid. The want the snow piled out o the street or on the dirt. the area where the upper lot comes into the green highlighted area is dirt


----------



## nightshutter (Nov 30, 2010)

if an absolute must we can use a few parking spaces. The green highlighted area will finish contraction in about 2-3 months


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

nightshutter;1866087 said:


> after careful consideration we will have a skid with a 10' blade on site. 5hrs tops with skid. The want the snow piled out o the street or on the dirt. the area where the upper lot comes into the green highlighted area is dirt


Good call. Go make some money!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

nightshutter;1866087 said:


> after careful consideration we will have a skid with a 10' blade on site. 5hrs tops with skid. The want the snow piled out o the street or on the dirt. the area where the upper lot comes into the green highlighted area is dirt


That many parking spots a 10ft plow might be to wide Some people will park right but some might park on the lines then your 10ft wide plow wont fit You will be out there with a shovel


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

If they want you pile snow in the grass A skid blower be a key thing to have 
You can push the snow to that area and blow it out in the grass


----------



## nightshutter (Nov 30, 2010)

Antlerart06;1866216 said:


> That many parking spots a 10ft plow might be to wide Some people will park right but some might park on the lines then your 10ft wide plow wont fit You will be out there with a shovel


Yes that is being taken into consideration. Thanks for all the help. Now hopefully we get atleast 30 snow events. payup last year we had around 25.

What's everyone's experience towing skids in snow? If some of these bids are accepted I may need two machines.xysport I would rather only have one payment if it doesn't snow much. I used to drive semis in the winter months so long loads in the snow doesn't scare me. Think I may just haul a skid around


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

nightshutter;1866318 said:


> Yes that is being taken into consideration. Thanks for all the help. Now hopefully we get atleast 30 snow events. payup last year we had around 25.
> 
> What's everyone's experience towing skids in snow? If some of these bids are accepted I may need two machines.xysport I would rather only have one payment if it doesn't snow much. I used to drive semis in the winter months so long loads in the snow doesn't scare me. Think I may just haul a skid around


Will they let you store the skid there

Maybe you should look at smaller contracts to build up some payup 
Then you wouldn't have to worry about a payment.

I always bid on stuff that I can handle with what I have

One year we got no snow and that year a guy just started plowing he took on some big contracts Bought a new Skid a tractor and plows and a new truck Well come spring time the Bank took it all back

So be careful and Good luck


----------



## nightshutter (Nov 30, 2010)

yes they will let me store it there. I'm renting it. Great winter rates. We also have smaller commercial contracts that we can use the machine on. I'm thinking it will save my butt if I only get one machine and trailer it. That way I'm not paying for two machines if it doesn't snow. At the same time it all depends what bids are accepted. I have two others that are out to bid like this one. Won't find out on the others until around the 20th


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

nightshutter;1866425 said:


> yes they will let me store it there. I'm renting it. Great winter rates. We also have smaller commercial contracts that we can use the machine on. I'm thinking it will save my butt if I only get one machine and trailer it. That way I'm not paying for two machines if it doesn't snow. At the same time it all depends what bids are accepted. I have two others that are out to bid like this one. Won't find out on the others until around the 20th


Where are you from What state

I thought about renting a 2nd skid but here its crazy 17 weeks rent they want $6,800
Then I was going buy a new one but didn't get this one contact back So I bought new truck Now looks like I'm going get it back They haven't found anyone to do at there price.

So you going be pulling it with your plow truck or a different truck


----------

